# 2. Nutscheid Megabike in Waldbröl



## Postmann (3. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

am Sonntag (06.08.) findet der 2. Nutscheid Megabike in Waldbröl statt. (www.nutscheid-megabike.de)

Wen von Euch werde ich denn da sehen? Irgendwie lese ich hier sehr wenig darüber, ich habe fast den Anschein, dass kaum jemand aus dem Forum dort antritt.

Ich werde auf jeden fall Samstag Abend bei der Pasta Party schon auflaufen und dann am Sonntag die 49km in Angriff nehmen.

Bis dahin
Micha


----------



## Knax (3. August 2006)

Moin Moin,

der WBTS-außenposten wird mit ganzen 3 fahrern an den start gehen (Ingo, Kai, Max). hab ich wen vergessen??? wir werden die langdistanz fahren - "locker" versteht sich   bin mal gespannt, wann der erste es nicht mehr aushält und zu bolzen beginnt  

mfg
Knax


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (3. August 2006)

Jo , die Strecke ist absolute Spitze , es gibt teschniche Downhills und ne Menge steiler Berge.
So wie es im moment aussieht gibts auch ne schöne Schlammpackung , gratis !  

Max


----------



## Solanum (3. August 2006)

Ich fahre auch!!
 Solanum


----------



## XCRacer (3. August 2006)

Knax schrieb:
			
		

> ...hab ich wen vergessen??? wir werden die langdistanz fahren - "locker" versteht sich   bin mal gespannt, wann der erste es nicht mehr aushält und zu bolzen beginnt


Ich war ursprünglich auch gemeldet. Bin aber zwischenzeitlich auf einer Taufe eingeladen worden. Das hat Vorrang.

Im übrigen ist das ein Rennen und da fährt man nicht langsam. Zum langsam fahren gibt's RTFs und CTFs. Ansonsten schön brav nach hinten stellen! 

Gruß und viel Erfolg


----------



## Michael13 (3. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

die Leverkusener biker sind auch vertreten  
Wir fahren zu dritt den Marathon 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## flämischer löwe (3. August 2006)

Bin beim Familienfest im Westerwald.
Von daher gehts bei mir am we nur um Grillfleisch und Weizenbier.

Ist schade da die Strecke an meiner Haustür vorbei führt.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern aber ein tolles Rennen.


----------



## peppaman (3. August 2006)

Wünsche allen viel Spaß.

Meine Schlammpackung hab ich nir schon vor 2 Jahren abgeholt.

Bin 'leider' beim SiS unterwegs.

Schießt ein Tor!
Gruß
peppa


----------



## Delgado (3. August 2006)

peppaman schrieb:
			
		

> Schießt ein Tor!
> Gruß
> peppa



Hasenohr  

Danke! 

Wir werden siegen, so oder so ....


----------



## Knax (3. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen ist das ein Rennen und da fährt man nicht langsam. Zum langsam fahren gibt's RTFs und CTFs. Ansonsten schön brav nach hinten stellen!



...schon klar, dass es zur sache geht. nur wenn wir "locker" ankündigen wird es schnell... was wohl passiert, wenn wir "schnell" ankündigen???  

mfg
Knax


----------



## tobi.ass (3. August 2006)

Jo, ich werde auch den kleinen Marathon mit einem Kollegen angehen. Ist mein erster Marathon, mal schaun wies wird, bin gespannt, auch aufs Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (3. August 2006)

Ich werde auch mit 2 Kumpels den Marathon fahren. Ist für uns drei auch der erste. Man muss ja alles mal ausprobiert haben  .
Primär geht es uns aber darum anzukommen, Platzierung egal, nur der olympische Gedanke zählt.

Wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine Pannen und Sturzfreies Rennen.

Sibby


----------



## talybont (4. August 2006)

Kaum geht es nach Waldbröl, fängt es an zu schiffen.  Macht Eure Sumpfrunde mal schön alleine.  Vor zwei Jahren hat es mir gerreicht!!!

mfg,
Armin

PS: Allen viel Erfolg!


----------



## sibby08 (4. August 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde auch mit 2 Kumpels den Marathon fahren. Ist für uns drei auch der erste. Man muss ja alles mal ausprobiert haben  .
> Primär geht es uns aber darum anzukommen, Platzierung egal, nur der olympische Gedanke zählt.
> 
> Wünsche allen Teilnehmern eine Pannen und Sturzfreies Rennen.
> ...


 
26,- Euro Startgeld + 5,- Euro Nachmeldung???
Dann verzichte ich doch auf eine Teilnahme. Ich möchte nur den Marathon fahren und nicht an der Pasta Party teilnehmen und so. 

Sibby


----------



## on any sunday (4. August 2006)

Da mir keiner einen Singlespeeder oder ein Rad mit Rohloffnabe leihen möchte, erkläre ich den Nutscheid zur sonntagsfreien Zone.


----------



## Delgado (4. August 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Da mir keiner einen Singlespeeder oder ein Rad mit Rohloffnabe leihen möchte, erkläre ich den Nutscheid zur sonntagsfreien Zone.



Singlespeeder kannst Du von mir geliehen haben


----------



## Solanum (4. August 2006)

Och wie schön!! dann kommt ja "on any sunday" auch  

Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (4. August 2006)

Das Wetter bleibt stabil am Sonntag ... und wenn es regnet , is doch scheis s egal , sind wir nicht mountainbiker ? 

26 euro startgeld ist doch noch nicht viel .... !


----------



## talybont (4. August 2006)

Beim Odenwaldmarathon in Siedelsbrunn haben wir nur 15 bzw. 18  gezahlt. Die Strecke war um Welten besser als in Waldbröl vor zwei Jahren, ebenso die Verpflegung, Klar gibt es teurere Rennen, die sollten aber nicht der Maßstab sein!!! Die einzige Parallele, der Sumpf. Hatte nur darauf gewartet, das Gollum hinter einem Baum hervorspringt


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2006)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum geht es nach Waldbröl, fängt es an zu schiffen.  Macht Eure Sumpfrunde mal schön alleine.  Vor zwei Jahren hat es mir gerreicht!!!


Nutscheid vor zwei Jahren war eines meiner besten Rennen (12. Gesamt). Ich bin nochmal extra schneller gefahren, weil ihr immer über das Wetter und den Schlamm jammernd.

Nix für ungut  René


----------



## Lipoly (5. August 2006)

Wenn ihr weiter so rumheult fahre ich mim Downhiller mit 2,5er Matschreifen mit 

Ich glaube ich komme aber mal wenns klappt vorbei und gucke mir das alles (ohne bike) an
also jungs(und mädels): GO HARD OR HOME
lars


----------



## Solanum (5. August 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr weiter so rumheult fahre ich mim Downhiller mit 2,5er Matschreifen mit
> 
> Ich glaube ich komme aber mal wenns klappt vorbei und gucke mir das alles (ohne bike) an
> also jungs(und mädels): GO HARD OR HOME
> lars




bist gern gesehen!! aber lieber _MIT _Bike 

Solanum


----------



## Beach90 (6. August 2006)

Wünsche allen Viel Glück , auch denen die nicht mitfahren 

Die Nutscheid ruft !
bis denne 

Max


----------



## Knax (6. August 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ja! ich müsste mich jetzt eigentlich durch den schlamm wühlen. aber irgendwie ist das mit den marathons bei mir wie verhext: vor sämtlichen EBBT-marathons in belgien war ich die letzten 2 jahre krank   und gestern habe ich leider keinen für eine fahrgemeinschaft gefunden  

carpe diem!
Knax


----------



## sibby08 (6. August 2006)

Bin heute doch mitgefahren und habe es nicht bereut. Habe zwar einen der hinteren Plätze belegt doch es war mal eine nette Erfahrung und ich glaube auch nicht mein letzter Marathon. Ich bewundere die Leute die die große Runde (98 km) gefahren sind, das hätte ich nicht mehr gepackt.

Sibby


----------



## Michael13 (7. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin durchgekommen und habe das Ziel erreicht  
Tolle Strecke und gutes bikerwetter  

bikergrüße
Michael


----------



## Cheetah (7. August 2006)

Hat einer einen GPS-Track aufgezeichnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karlson (8. August 2006)

Super Veranstaltung mit einem anspruchsvollen Profil.

Bei Regen wäre es vermutlich noch härter gewesen. Aber wir sind ja keine Weicheier sondern Mountainbiker. 

Das Preis- Leistungsverhältniss hat absolut gestimmt.


----------



## sibby08 (9. August 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer einen GPS-Track aufgezeichnet?


 
Hab mal beim Veranstalter nach gefragt, die haben keinen GPS-Track.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Postmann (9. August 2006)

Na, der Veranstalter möchte bestimmt die Info auch nicht rausgeben, da es im Vorhinein etliche Probleme mit Forstverwaltung und Waldbesitzer gab. Da wollen die sich keinen Ärger einhandeln, wenn auf einmal alle die Strecke in den nächsten Wochen ständig abfahren.

Da müssen sich schon einige zusammentun, die die Gegend kennen und auch mitgefahren sind. Die finden die Strecke wieder.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## fatmani (9. August 2006)

Hi,

bin den "Mega-Bike" (98 km, 2600 hm) gefahren, war nicht ohne, aber einfach super klasse.

Die Strecke war perfekt, obwohl ich einmal vor lauter Schwung die Kurve nicht bekommen habe...sehr zum Spass der Zuschauer und Streckenposten.

Leider kam nur der 79. Platz raus (schäm). Da sind halt ein paar Jungs bei, da schnallt man ab. Einen Durchschnitt von 25 km/h bei dem Gelände ist nicht von Pappe...Respekt...Da sieht man erst, wie schlecht man ist.

Auf den ersten 20 bis 30 km waren mein Kumpel und ich die Letzten...wieder zum Spass der Zuschauer und immer den Besenwagen im Nacken. Die gesparte Kraft konnten wir jedoch gut in der zweiten Runde gebrauchen, da wurden sogar "endlich" einige Konkurrenten überholt...diesmal zum Spass für uns. Leider hatte mein Kumpel dann technische Probleme und erreichte nur Platz 92...diesmal zum Spass für mich.

Aber wo kamen die vielen Holländer her? Fahren die nicht normalerweise mit Wohnmobil umher? Die sind schuld, dass mein Platzierung so schlecht ist...trotzdem Respekt.

Hier nochmal grosses Lob an den Veranstalter (Heinze & Co.).

Freue mich schon auf den 3. Nutscheid-Megabike...hoffentlich wieder mit Matsche, das ist noch spassiger für alle.

fatmani


----------



## rpo35 (9. August 2006)

fatmani schrieb:
			
		

> ...Leider kam nur der 79. Platz raus (schäm). Da sind halt ein paar Jungs bei, da schnallt man ab. Einen Durchschnitt von 25 km/h bei dem Gelände ist nicht von Pappe...Respekt...Da sieht man erst, wie schlecht man ist...


Gabs da Dopingkontrollen ?


----------



## Thunderstuck (9. August 2006)

Ich bin auch mitgefahren hätte  ruhig technisch anspruchsvoller sein können. Aber war okay besser als beim letzten mal.


----------



## sibby08 (10. August 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabs da Dopingkontrollen ?


 
Ne, ist doch Mountainbike gewesen und nicht Rennrad


----------



## rpo35 (10. August 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ist doch Mountainbike gewesen und nicht Rennrad


Naja, auch im MTB-Sport wird 1. gedoped und 2. kontrolliert. Für Rennen wie diese gilt wahrscheinlich nur 1.


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2006)

Gerade der schlechteste megabike Bericht:

http://www.oberberg-aktuell.de/show-article.php?iRubrikID=34&iArticleID=56043&exthov=0608100948

Ist aber'n Bitch-Bild dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike_tgif (10. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade der schlechteste megabike Bericht:
> 
> http://www.oberberg-aktuell.de/show-article.php?iRubrikID=34&iArticleID=56043&exthov=0608100948
> 
> Ist aber'n Bitch-Bild dabei


Soo schlimm find ich den Bericht gar nicht - ist halt von 'nem Non-biker! Besser find ich aber auch den hier - der hat so gar nichts mit dem Rennen zu tun! 

Die "Bitch" (meinst Du die 156?) hatte ich eine lange Zeit unmittelbar vor mir - sie hat letztendlich die Damen Wertung gewonnen! War schon ein netter Anblick! 

edit: Oder meinst Du Deinen Radsport- und Arbeitskollen im Hintergrund in schwarz (letztes Bild)?


----------



## Postmann (10. August 2006)

Na ich denke doch mal die Bitch ist der "nette" Fusion Fahrer aus unserer Ecke    

Hab ich Recht oder hab ich Recht!

P.S. Ist aber auch ein gutes Foto


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> ... meinst Du die 156?



Also mike  
Meine natürlich die 321 



PS: Tut meinem Kollegen schon kurz nach'm Start der A r s c h weh?


----------



## mike_tgif (10. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Also mike
> Meine natürlich die 321
> 
> 
> ...


Wer weiß, wer Deinen Kollegen am Vorabend (oder gar am morgen) schon besucht hat?  

Zur 321 - der muss aber noch stark an seiner Farbgebung arbeiten - roter Helm und blaues Outfit - das beisst sich aber stark! Fühle mich in meinem modischen Empfinden gestört!


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2006)

321 ist unser lieber Beach90


@mike, Dein styling ist super aber was zum Teufel ist mit Deiner Lenkerhaltung?


----------



## mike_tgif (10. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 321 ist unser lieber Beach90
> 
> 
> @mike, Dein styling ist super aber was zum Teufel ist mit Deiner Lenkerhaltung?


Der Affe vor mir ist fast stehengeblieben/umgefallen - meine Körpersprache drückt Verständnislosigkeit aus. 
Meine Gedanken waren ungefähr wie folgt: "Was zum Geier machst Du da? Wenn Du nicht da raufkommst, dann schieb und geh' mir aus dem Weg!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. August 2006)

mike_tgif schrieb:
			
		

> Der Affe vor mir ist fast stehengeblieben/umgefallen - meine Körpersprache drückt Verständnislosigkeit aus.
> Meine Gedanken waren ungefähr wie folgt: "Was zum Geier machst Du da? Wenn Du nicht da raufkommst, dann schieb und geh' mir aus dem Weg!"



... und ich dachte Du spielst Hirsch


----------



## mike_tgif (10. August 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... und ich dachte Du spielst Hirsch


 Das mache ich beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Delgado (10. August 2006)

Mein Favorit:


----------



## Beach90 (11. August 2006)

Sagt mir mal was ich bitte an meiner Farbgebung verbessern kann ? Hab noch kein Geld für´n neuen Helm ... und welche Farbe würdet ihr Style-Polizisten mir empfehlen ? 

Max


----------



## Postmann (11. August 2006)

Also zu deinen blauen Klamotten denke ich passt der hier farblich am Besten, da er einen entsprechenden Kontrast bietet.


----------



## piDDaH (26. März 2007)

Servus!

Gibt es dieses Jahr keinen Nutscheid MegaBike?

Auf der HP gibt es leider keine Infos für diese Jahr.

http://www.nutscheid-megabike.de/index.php


----------



## flämischer löwe (26. März 2007)

Ich denke Nein


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2007)

Also vor einigen Wochen gab es auf deren Homepage die Ankündigüng für die 3. Nutscheid Megabike. Der Termin war mit dem 12.08.2007 angegeben, so steht es in meinem Kalender. Wie ich aber jetzt gesehen habe ist der Termin auf deren Seite nicht mehr drauf


----------



## Beach90 (26. März 2007)

Ne..das wird sehr sicher nix ,anscheind gibts wieder stress mit den behörden


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Also vor einigen Wochen gab es auf deren Homepage die Ankündigüng für die 3. Nutscheid Megabike. Der Termin war mit dem 12.08.2007 angegeben, ...


Kann mich gut daran erinnern. Habe mich nämlich schon angemeldet. Nun ist von 2007 nix mehr zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piDDaH (27. März 2007)

Hab mal ne Mail an den Kontakt auf der HP geschickt. Mal sehen, was bei rum kommt.


----------



## piDDaH (2. April 2007)

Naja, keine Antwort ist dann wohl auch eine Antwort :-(


----------

